# Wayne County Work Needed



## NankoGroup (Aug 26, 2005)

Ive got a new truck and plow to put to work, if you need any backup, let me know 734 306 4255 Thanks, Ted


----------



## S AND A LAND (Jan 5, 2006)

NankoGroup said:


> Ive got a new truck and plow to put to work, if you need any backup, let me know 734 306 4255 Thanks, Ted


WHAT ARE YOU LOOKING TO MAKE PER HR.....AND ARE YOU AROUND THE DOWN RIVER AREA


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

a little more info of your exact location and such, type of equipment you have and hours available would also be helpful as well.


----------

